# New York Custom Knife Show ( Jersey City)



## Jim

http://fiftyfiftyproductions.net/nycks-info.php


----------



## jklip13

It will be my first knife show. I'm flying in from Canada. Cant wait!


----------



## Noodle Soup

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Burl Source

I am curious if anyone here went to the show?
Did you take lots of photos?
Can we see them?

Maybe just wishful thinking.


----------



## Jim

My neighbor went,but he is analogue so no photos.


----------



## Dave Martell

I've given up on ever getting to this show.


----------



## Noodle Soup

It was certainly better than last year when Sandy scared everyone away. Fairly limited number of kitchen blades but Takeda was there like usual.


----------

